

Your First Impression as a Development Candidate Is Your Writing - philk10
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/03/27/dev-candidate-writing/#.VRVQllTlw-c.hackernews

======
calciphus
And using "1st" in the title instead of "First" caused me to question this
author's authority on the subject.

